# Magnetmotor nach Howard Johnson



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Warnung: 
Die Freie-Energie-Sachen könnten dem Einen oder Anderen schlecht bekommen ... man liest ja häufig dass
da die Erfinder umgebracht wurden um ihre Erfindungen zu unterdrücken usw.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich etwas Interessantes gefunden 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHW6b1aFPfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SugwtKFAPTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Erklärungsversuch hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2Z7X1_zXSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Es gibt immer noch Leute, die denken, dass für sie der erste Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik nicht gilt. 
Herrlich.


----------



## Ryle (6. Februar 2016)

Da auch hier nie irgendwelche Gutachten oder Black Box Tests durchgeführt wurden wäre ich schon vorsichtig. Die Idee hinter magnetischer Energie gibt es schon ewig und auch das Teil hier wurde schon vor Jahren mehrfach vorgestellt. Der wollte doch auch schon Ende 2014 mit 5kw Generatoren den Markt erobern, bisher ist aber nichts passiert. Und auch im Stream, bei er das Teil mal mehrere Tage zeigen wollte, ist nach wenigen Minuten ein "Defekt" aufgetreten und die Sache wurde abgeblasen...
Seither ist nicht mehr viel passiert, deswegen kann man wohl auch hier von Scam ausgehen. Zumindest einen Live Stream hätte man sonst locker bewerkstelligen können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Februar 2016)

Gehts hier um ein Perpetuum mobile? Das gibts wohl schon. Das Universum ist wahrscheinlich so eines. Erfinder: Gott.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Gibt es dazu auch informative Videos? Natürlich hat das Magnetfeld der Erde ziemlich viel Energie. Aber wie soll sie angezapft werden?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Na ja. Relativ.
Ein Erdbeben setzt eine Menge Energie innerhalb sehr kurzer Zet frei.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Also meine Theorie falls das Gerät wirklich funktionieren würde:

Die Magnet-Energie füllt sich von alleine aus dem Äther wieder auf - oder aus einem Parallel-Universum oder sowas 
Alternativ wäre es möglich dass sich durch die Drehmoment-Abgabe die starken Permanentmagneten langsam entmagnetisieren,
und das war wir sehen ist eine Umwandlung von vorher zugefügter Magnetisierung in Drehbewegung.

Edit: 
das Ding scheint nicht optimiert zu sein ... sieht nach billigen runden Neodymmagneten aus in dem Prototyp,
ganz zu schweigen vom Rückflussweg um die Magneten herum ... normalerweise muss man die Magnetfelder durch ein 
Material führen mit wenig Verlusten.

Edit2:
Es gibt da scheinbar noch die Möglichkeit dass einfach die Rückschnellkraft der Magnetdomänen innerhalb eines Magneten
ausgenutzt wird, ohne diese dabei permanent zu entmagnetisieren.
Ob das dann aber sowas wie unbegrenzte/freie Energie - Abzapfung bedeutet oder Energie von ausserhalb des Systems abgezogen wird
(zB. durch Wärmeentzug) dürfte noch zu klären sein.
Der Yildiz scheint das Problem gelöst zu haben dass wenn 2 Magnete sich aneinander vorbeibewegen die Näherungsbeschleunigung
und die darauffolgende bremsende Anziehung beim Wiederwegbeschleunigen gleich groß sind und daher keinen
Energieertrag bringen sondern eher zum Stillstand führen nach einer Weile.
Man sieht beim zerlegten Modell dass es zusätzlich zu den Hauptmagneten im breiten "V"-Muster noch seitliche Magneten
besitzt die wohl das Magnetfeld in eine bestimmte Form bringen.
Und zusätzlich scheint es wohl ein paar elektronische Bauteile auf Platinen zu besitzen - ob das lediglich der Drehzahlregelung 
dient oder hilft eine Asymmetrie zwischen Anziehung und Abstossung zu erzeugen ist nicht ersichtlich.
Insgesamt wirkt er auf der Erfindermesse eher wie ein Spielzeugerfinder - doch das dürfte täuschen 
denn da stand er arbeitet seit über 30 Jahren an dem Magnetmotor.
Es dürfte noch viele Jahre dauern bis das Gerät optimiert bzw. erforscht wurde und die möglichen Anwendungen
und maximale Skalierung und Rentabilisierung ermittelt wurden.
Es gibt aber auch Konkurrenzmodelle wie ich auf youtube sah ...


----------

